# Scorcher over the years



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Scorcher came to us in 2008, she was already 8 years old! 
As most of you know she had a horrid life before she came to us, we have spent the past 3 and a half years trying to build up her trust in humans and enjoy her life. 
She took to me and now refuses to leave my side, although not a cuddly dog if I go into another room without her she will pine, my bed has a Scorcher shaped print where she sleeps next to my legs.

Here's some pictures we have taken over the years, you may have seen some and some you wont have seen, I did a good root around to find some I even forgot about.

Not long after we got her. We didn't know if she would come back but figured it was worth a shot. She did come back, followed us right around the park!









This one was taken at a park, we were out walking with Riley (standard poodle), my OH's parents holiday dog (comes to them while its owners were on holiday) Scorcher was older than Riley by 2 years. Riley sadly passed away a year or 2 back.

















Scorchers first Christmas.









Scorcher joined in with the family photo.









Scorcher's second Christmas.









Beach walk.

















2010 Scorcher. 

























Scorcher got Sick.









Scorcher starts looking older.

















Scorcher got better. (September 2010)









































Christmas 2010.









Scorcher and the ball. (Part of the M.E photoshoot for the group)









































Scorcher try's her hand at raw.

























Scorcher loses a tooth.









Scorcher at the beach 2011.

























We find a solution to Scorchers sore legs.

















At the river.

















Peaceful Scorcher.

















Scorcher in her place, right next to my legs. :lol:









She may be a sickly, old lady but she's made my life so much more worth living. I know when its her time to go to rainbow bridge it will ruin me, but I know she will wait for me. I just hope she doesn't go for a long time.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

She looks like one happy puppy!  Great pics


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Dober said:


> She looks like one happy puppy!  Great pics


Thank you,

Alaska, Kai and Aiden have been with me since puppy age but for some reason I have a special closeness to Scorcher, she's actually "my" dog because she only trusts me, she only wants me. She's amazing, it angers me that someone ruined 8 years of this wonderful girl's life.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

She looks so happy and is beautiful. Its not nice to think of our dogs getting older is it, one day you just wake up and they are grey. Leys hope she continues to enjoy life as much as she has since being with you and her health stays stable.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

aww bless her. Lovely pictures xxx Beautiful xxx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Scorcher is a very lovley little lady and it's so nice to see hwo far you've come with her, she may have had a bad life before but i'm sure she's making up for it before


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

What lovely pics to look thro, I smiled the whole way thro. She is definitely one special girl and not only was she lucky to have found you but you were also lucky she came into your life, that bond you have is beautiful. 

Keep smiling and looking after each other xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

My heart was in my mouth when I saw the title knowing she can be poorly at times was worried something had happened!! She really is a wonderful dog and you have done marvels with her. Wishing you a long and happy time to come yet together!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

I better not be the only who shed a tear! 

She's gorgeous, she looks so happy


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> I better not be the only who shed a tear!
> 
> She's gorgeous, she looks so happy


Nope you're not - I left out the part that I had teary eyes with my smiles, I'm having an emotional day so thought it was that  She does look so happy that it gets you right there.


----------



## sarah456 (Nov 21, 2011)

Gorgeous dog, she certainly looks happy. Well done for giving her a great life, and hoping for more years together for you.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

she is truely gorgeous,
a lovely thread, and hoping you have many more years.
michelle x


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Gorgeous, always looks so happy I hope you continue to have many more happy years together


----------



## ukdogkennels (Jan 13, 2012)

she looks very healthy!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

she is gourgeous bless her


----------

